# Vitus 787 Futural



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a 19y/o with zero road/race biking experience.
been riding MTBs for more than 10 years now, and am looking into getting a commuter for my daily 100km rides to school.
Have been looking around, and found a Vitus 787 with 105 groupset selling for about 200.
it aint all original classic parts, with the following items changed recently
• Panaracer tires
• 9-speed cassette and chain
• bar tape and cables
• Dura-ace headset
• Selle Royal SPK saddle
• Zoom seat post
• Shimano SPD SL clipless pedals

My question is, is this the bike for me?
I love the fact that its probably about as old as me, but i dunno much else about them. Unlike the Bridgestones and Raleighs, the Vitus is relatively unknown in my parts, and from the price, should i look else where? 
am definitely going to need all the advice


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

a fine ride in smaller sizes for light riders. not a very rigid frame, so they tend to get pretty noodly in the larger sizes and/or under powerful riders. sounds like a very fair price if it is undamaged and in good mechanical shape.

also, this is a 'cyclocross' bike, not a true road frame. probably perfect for a commuter. 100km is quite a hike...congrats for thinking about doing it.


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

i wouldn't say i'm a lightweight. I'm 5'8'' and 190lbs.
the bike is a 54cm one, ain't too sure about the flex on that.
the 100km is the total distance. Been training on my mtb recently and i do 40km in around 90 minutes. i reckon i'll get some better times off a road/commuter, and i'll have hours of rest between rides. i just have to get up earlier i guess 
The bike has some paint chips and stuff, but its all cosmetic. I figured for the parts that's on the bike now, i can probably fetch close to the price i'm paying for if i sell off the parts in future if i don't like it. gueaa what i am trying to say is, is there any other bike that would probably be a better buy than this vitus at this price 
(.p.s. i'm toying with the idea of making this a single-speeder)


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're riding 100 or 200km daily (was that 100km total or each way?), that's a pretty long commute, so be prepared for stuff to wear out quickly, especially if it's older already used gear. It might be worth paying more for a new or newer bike at the start, as often a cheap bike can turn into a very expensive one when things start wearing out and breaking.


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

its 100km both ways... ain't too far i guess... anyway i bought the bike already, and brought its for its test ride. great bike i would say,a much much much smoother ride than all the mtbs i tried 
(.p.s. any help with serial numbers?? my bike's numbers are b110215 i think)


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

How about some photo's.


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

sure, will do so as soon as i get home. i am thinking of sending it for a partial paintjob, changing the color of the frame from blue to white, leaving the fork white and changing the bar tape(and maybe bar too) to red, a French National Colour scheme. any comments??


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for the long delay, couldn't find the cable for my phone.
Here's the long awaited picts.
Updated parts include a "yancopad" added to shield the flaky top tube and the blue bar tape
Comments Please 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3657739754/


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a sweet bike and you got a great deal. Vitus frames regularly go for $200+ on the market, so if you got a complete bike for that price, then all the better.

Looks like a good build on the bike and those components will serve you well for a long time.

Ride it and ride it fast!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Can you post some pix? Flickr is blocked at work......


----------



## mondayC (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's a good deal on that bike. 100k/62 miles a day? That's an impressive commute.


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

yeap.. just resized the pictures. was thinking of sending it for a repaint on the top tube, to that of french colors. Found this blue "yancopad thing" in the store, and it was the last piece and happened to be my bike's color. got it for about 10bucks, no complaints there


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I always chuckle when I see 787's for sale. I bought mine in 1988 for $100 and it came with a campy Athena seatpost. Here's what it looked like a few weeks back before I removed the Sachs group to transplant on the Lemond.









It's a 57/58ish frame that has seen countless miles as a crap-weather bike. On days I didn't want to get the nicer bikes dirty it never missed a day of work and spent a few years being ignored half a country away at my in-laws for when I would visit. Last year it served as a back-up for my SS 29er during cyclocross season. It's languishing in the garage since I haven't found the time to scrounge in my basement for parts to get it rolling again. 

My brother has one as well. We worked in the same shop and both jumped on the deal. I think his has a period correct Ultegra 8 speed group. 

Don't worry about yours, it'll take what you can dish out.


----------



## vitus boy (Jun 1, 2009)

haha... yeah, i would have jumped at that too, but only problem was i wasn't born yet.. 
am loving my bike now, but am looking for more


----------

